# Ryuzaki's Black Legion W.I.P



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

CSM were my first army, so they had some of my first (and worst) painted minis. I've improved alot since then (i hope), and have decided to repaint them. Here are some pics of what I've done so far:


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice! Perhaps the only thing i would improve is the shading on the cloth. Other than that, they look great!





Btw... i don't think your lying.




Or do I?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

*Obliterators*

Thanks nurgle, I'll redo the cloth then...

Finished my oblits today, here they are:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great mate, have some rep +.

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

they look really kool can't wait to see more +rep


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry I haven't updated this in a while. The vindicator I've been working on should be finished tomorrow (hopefully), so I'll posts some pics then.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These are great, very nice work.....i think i need to redo my oblits now i have seen yours. Most reputational


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the support guys 
By the way I'm going on holidays for a week, so It'll be a little while before my next post.

As promised, here's the vindicator:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not to shabby at all. I would suggest that you darken up the DP's horns/claws a bit though as they look far too bright.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

very nice! i like the arms coming out of the vindicator... lol


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

It's been a while since my last post, school's started up again so things'll be moving slower than usual. I am still trying to get things done however, and am almost finished my chaos sorcerer (which should be done by the weekend). The next model in line is An'ggrath, so I'll be putting up some pics of him in progress too.


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

these are really nice bro

+rep for you


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

An'ggrath. Now there is a big bag of fun. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

With less time to paint, my sorcerer is a bit late. I've tried to make that up to you guys though by getting some of An'ggrath done too (see my next post).


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

So, An'ggrath is in the works. At this point he's assembled, undercoated and has most of the basecoating done. After I took the pictures, I realised I should've given some kind of size comparison. There's the terminators in the background I guess, but I'll do that properly next time.. By the way, if anyone can give me some advice on adding pictures without needing to use the attachment option, that would be helpful.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Looking good, can't wait to see him when he is done. Awesome!k:


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

I compared him to the guys in the back ground. HE IS MASSIVE


----------

